# thanks DMC!



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Your jigs are killing them today!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I thought you had Dales Marine Contruction do some work fer ya! 

Keep on slaying em brother!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Jason said:


> I thought you had Dales Marine Contruction do some work fer ya!
> 
> Keep on slaying em brother!


Well dang! Now you’ve got me questioning my memory. I think he’s DMC.... Dickie, right???


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

now i'm totally confused. i thought dmc was the poster that said the mass. was floating off. who dat?
jack


----------



## DMC (Nov 28, 2010)

Try'n your welcome and I know nothing about the Mass. I'm just glad they caught something besides a limb . LOL.


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

jack2 said:


> now i'm totally confused. i thought dmc was the poster that said the mass. was floating off. who dat?
> jack


CCC


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Yep ! Dickie makes some mighty fine jigs !

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

DMC said:


> Try'n your welcome and I know nothing about the Mass. I'm just glad they caught something besides a limb . LOL.


New technique for me this weekend. Single pole jigging. Guy from Mississippi got me started with this. 12’ pole with one of you jigs just dropped in the hangiest place I could find. Straight up, straight down. Feel the thump then snatch them out fast as you can. Lotsa fun.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Try'n Hard said:


> New technique for me this weekend. Single pole jigging. Guy from Mississippi got me started with this. 12’ pole with one of you jigs just dropped in the hangiest place I could find. Straight up, straight down. Feel the thump then snatch them out fast as you can. Lotsa fun.


Thats how my dad used to fish. Except he preferred a minnow over a jig. We did get him to use a jig a few times before he passed. He loved Crappie fishin.


----------



## DMC (Nov 28, 2010)

Try'n Hard said:


> New technique for me this weekend. Single pole jigging. Guy from Mississippi got me started with this. 12’ pole with one of you jigs just dropped in the hangiest place I could find. Straight up, straight down. Feel the thump then snatch them out fast as you can. Lotsa fun.


I call that tight lining . I've done a lot of it in deeper water in winter and summer. Also have used a slip cork.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Try'n Hard said:


> New technique for me this weekend. Single pole jigging. Guy from Mississippi got me started with this. 12’ pole with one of you jigs just dropped in the hangiest place I could find. Straight up, straight down. Feel the thump then snatch them out fast as you can. Lotsa fun.


My dad loved fishing that way. He called it "Doodle socking". Princess Cloud O' Dust calls it "Flip and Dip".


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Bodupp said:


> My dad loved fishing that way. He called it "Doodle socking". Princess Cloud O' Dust calls it "Flip and Dip".


My grandpa called it dapping. He used a 10 foot cane pole...that started out 14 feet...cut the top 4 feet off and put 5 feet of line on it. He made these godawful looking lures and pulled some of the biggest bass I've ever seen out of Holmes Creek. Put my rod and reel caught bass to shame.


----------

